# Reduced price for laminitic x-rays



## Cecile (9 February 2018)

One of my little ones has EMS and can have low grade laminitis at times.  This was brought to my attention today which I thought was a good idea and worth sharing if you use this vet

http://www.horse-vets.co.uk/client-offer1.php


----------

